# Interested in Ultimate Fighting



## woodyd_69 (Mar 2, 2005)

My Kung Fu class was just permanently cancelled and I am sitting reflecting on what I got from the class and I realize I need to just fight more and skip all the forms and get to the bloody raw and primitive aspect of it all.  So I thought the closest thing to Fight Club while still being legal is Ultimate Fighting.  However, I dont know where to go to start this or what to do.  I live in NJ outside of Philadelphia about 50 mins from Atlantic City.  If anyone has any kind of info or websites or anything that can help get me started let me know I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 3, 2005)

Are you looking for schools or competitions?


----------



## woodyd_69 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I suppose I was looking for the best route.  Would it be better if I just went balls to the walls and entered a tourney and see what happens or should I go to a school and train a bit then enter a tourney.  I would need a school at some point I think; so I guess a school first then tournements second, unless other people do it differently.


----------



## RSJ (Mar 3, 2005)

Dude, clearly you have no idea what stepping into a cage involves. You can't just walk in with a little Kung fu and not expect to get stomped. Not to try and put you down and make myself sound tough but I could own you simply because I can take you down and out-grapple you, and I'm only probably an upper white belt to lower level blue belt in terms of BJJ skills. Try to find a Shootfighting, Pancrease, Vale Tudo or Pankration class. If you can't find those, pick up some BJJ or Sambo, Boxing, Muay Thai (if you can find it) and maybe some form of amatuer wrestling. Give it a year or two and see if you still want to step into a cage. You need to know how to box, how to do clinch work, takedowns and takedown defense and how to do ground work. That's just basic requirements. You also have to be in fighting shape.


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 3, 2005)

The best route is to find a qualified teacher and see where your grappling skills stand. Also how is your cardio? You have to be in tip top shape to fight. Find a good school (MMA, BJJ, Sambo something like that) nearby and take a few classes.

You can jump right in, but in all likelyhood you will not do well.


----------



## SammyB57 (Mar 3, 2005)

Jump in the cage, it will be fun. Your kung-fu should be sufficient....


----------



## RSJ (Mar 3, 2005)

Sammy: Are you trying to get the poor boy killed !? Lmao. 

Seriously, you if jump in a cage with a seasoned wrestler or kickboxer, for example, they will obliterate you in under thirty seconds. :flame: :whip: :mp5: . That's about what will happen if you jump into a cage without proper training. You'll get torched, whipped and shot up.


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 3, 2005)

Well you know what they say, the burned had teaches best about fire and all that. Besides he won't get killed, a little roughed up and bruised. Just remember to tap early and often.


----------



## Turbo (Mar 3, 2005)

Sammy is trying to get your butt kicked!  You need to due some full contact sparring with a full resistant opponent in Standing, Clinch, Grappling ranges...and of course try to find a qualified instructor...not a karate school with a grappling program either.  That wont help you!  OH and you better work on your cardio!


----------



## Shawn C (Mar 3, 2005)

Go to http://www.mma.tv and register on the Underground forum. It's the biggest and best MMA site on the web. Someone from NJ will be able to help you find a school near you.

Even if you don't enter the cage, you will still get some great, realistic training.


----------



## woodyd_69 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey thanks a lot for all the info... Haha I like sammy's approach to things, I am usually the same way.  I wasnt expecting to win or even stand a chance if I entered the cage now.  In fact I was expecting to get demolished like you all said.  But in the "Fight Club" mentality of it all "In the first fight he was a pound of meat but by two weeks he was hard as nails"  Granted I would eventualy need a trainer and a school I just didnt know if there were crazy people like me who have gone and fought and learned the hard way.  I would say I am in pretty good cardio shape I swam for 13 years and ran cross country for 4 years and have maintained a pretty good conditioning and I can get back into it in a small amount of time... any suggestions of working my cardio and my body to at least prep for a class/ training.  And thanks for that wesite, hopefully it will procure a trainer or at least a fighting partner.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 5, 2005)

woodyd_69 said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose I was looking for the best route. Would it be better if I just went balls to the walls and entered a tourney and see what happens or should I go to a school and train a bit then enter a tourney. I would need a school at some point I think; so I guess a school first then tournements second, unless other people do it differently.


I think i'd train a little.  There are lots of MMA fighters who have weeklong work shops and schools for current and potential MMA fighters, try one of these to see if it's for you.  There's Dan Severn's school in Michigan off the top of my head, and it's pretty affordable for a week long course plus lodging and food.  I'd check out www.dangerzone.com for more on him.  Dan Severn's personally a very nice guy and he travel's all over the country putting on local MMA competitions. Then you can enter in to some local tournaments.


----------



## RMACKD (Mar 5, 2005)

You should train some before you get into the ring. I believe this school is in NJ www.phillymma.com The rush of competetion is amazing and the feeling after you win is incredible. Here is what I was like after my first win http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/lyle_24/myhero.swf That person is not me by the way


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

Sad sad sad...UFC is not really UF.

The fad snare had worked again.


----------



## SammyB57 (Mar 6, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Sad sad sad...UFC is not really UF.
> 
> The fad snare had worked again.


???


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

what do you mean???????


----------



## RSJ (Mar 8, 2005)

This guy is a troll. Ignore him.


----------

